# MOXIE NERVE FOOD BOTTLE



## 17day (Dec 7, 2011)

my husband and i are putting stones back on an old wall .  i abutts our property and now state preservation but i believe it was an old turkey farm with a cart trail . we have found two bottles one says "MOXIE NERVE FOOD  LOWELL MASS PATENTED"  The glass is very thick and clear with a blueish/greenish color.   the other doesn't say anything.  I've tried to find what it may have been but no luck.  Does anyone know?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 7, 2011)

It was a patent medicine originally that later morphed into a drink.
 There are quite a few versions of the early bottles. If you post a photo I might be able to tell more.


----------

